# Compactors



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

What are you using for compactors? What conditions do you normally use them in? Rent or own? What brands? Problems with any brand?

Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Just got a new one today, Muti-Quip with a Yanmar Diesel engine, plate compactor, I'll post a pic tomorrow


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

We have a couple of sheepsfoot trench compactors manufactured locally by a shop. The guys design uses backhoe bucket teeth for drum cleaners and has some kind of crazy heavy sealed bearings (like for a D-6 undercarriage roller or something). We were going through lots of bearings until we came across this latest setup. 
We also have a Stanley 'shaker head' tamper for a hoe and a single 66" smooth drum Bomag roller for proofrolling what we disturb. Wacker 2-stroke jumping jacks. Don't like the new 4 stroke models. I don't think they ram as hard.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

the only compaction tools we own are either a shopmade excavator mounted sheepsfoot, it has 3-30" diameter 1" thick wheels with pad feet on them, mounted to a 3" shaft and type E timken dual roller bearings. and we also have a stanley excavator mounted vibratory plate for grandular or wetter cohesive soil


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We have a Cat CS-553 84" smooth drum dirt roller, (2) backhoe mounted plate compactors and (2) Whacker jumping jack compactors.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

We use Wacker plate and reversable plate and a BS60Y jumping jack. 

I am looking into a pogo stick type for some of the work we do. Any one have one of these. It would be air powered.


Nick


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

yeah, watch out for your toes!


----------

